# MP duities



## RyGuy009 (21 Nov 2008)

Just considering other trades.  I am applying for ROPT Pilot next week. In my second lifetime i want to be a cop. Just wondering what does a normal day look like for a MP Officer? What duties and roles do you play?
Thanks


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Nov 2008)

*psttttttttttt*

Its ROTP


----------



## ajp (21 Nov 2008)

By Roles does he mean Good Cop / Bad Cop?  (I just had to ask....its Friday Afternoon).


----------



## RyGuy009 (21 Nov 2008)

whats does a normal day consist of being an MP Officer?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2008)

I think we have been down this road before.

Have you read any of the other posts here on the subject?


----------



## RyGuy009 (21 Nov 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Nov 2008)

They getup, they shave, they sho......oh, you get it.

The CF is not like a factory where everyone works in the same area and has the same type of days.
Locked, soon to be ditched.


----------

